# Who is auf eigener Seite



## sebastianv (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt ja einige who is seiten, wo man prüfen kann, ob eine Domain bereits vergeben ist! Würde soetwas auch gerne auf den eigenen Seiten integrieren. Weiß von euch einer ob es da irgendwo die Möglichkeit gibt, oder muss ich selbst was programmieren?

Gruß


----------



## metalux (21. Juni 2006)

Hi,

schau mal hier. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Was die .de Domains angeht, solltest Du Dich mal auf www.denic.de umsehen..... irgendwo haben sie dort eine Anleitung.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

